# Sintered Base Repairing Tips?



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Can you repair a sintered base with a ptex candle and soldering iron? I know you have to melt some of the base arround the repair spot otherwise it won't stick well right? How do you do this without special equipment? Blowtorch?


----------

